# Edible lawns



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Look what I found in the daffodils this morning:

View attachment 10997


Caught these a little too late, but I'll be on the lookout now. Tasty little things. The neighbor tells me that many years ago there was an apple tree here that was struck by lightning. I still turn up the roots.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a person would be surprised on how much they can find in the back yard-look a dandy lions most peep think it is just a weed, but you can eat all of it and make some pseudo coffee from the roots.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All kinds of mushrooms grow around my place. I'm kinda nervous about trying them because it's real easy to get poisoned if you don't know what you're doing. Which I dont yet. 

We have a lot of wild onions and dandelions around the house too. And clover, lots and lots of clover.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Around my cave we have lots of wild watermelon. Funny thing is I'm not a big fan of watermelon. But in a pinch I'd be stuffing my face.


----------

